# The china wild bracken recipes for weight-reducing (A to I)(A)



## xxdxxd2004 (Jun 22, 2005)

The china wild bracken recipes for weight-reducing (A to I )(A)

  

INTRODUCTION: Bracken contain fibre edible wild herbs food, each 100 garms bracken leaf include protein.1.6 grams , carbohydrate 10 grams , calcium 24 milligrams , phosphorus 29 milligrams , iron 6. 7 milligrams, vitamin 35 milligrams , carrotene 1.68 milligrams,the bracken are rich in ergot steroid alcohol , choline , glucoside. Chinese medicine thinks , the bracken is good for the spleen , eliminate the phlegm wetly, it is weight-reducing game's dishes.

Modern research shows the cellulose in the bracken can promote the intestines to wriggle , reduce the function that the stomach absorbs to the fat.

 Introducing several kinds of ways to eat of the bracken as follows:

(A.).The cold bracken mix with vermicelli 

 Ingredients

200 grams bracken,(dried bracken should soak in the cold water for half hour,then cook in thecold water half hour.the weight is cooked weight.)

50 grams water bean vermicelli 

candy , vinegar , salt , gourmet powder , sesame oil are each right amount. 

1)the bracken is cleaned , put into boiling water scald one minute , then it enter cool boiling water 30 minute to steep, cut it long about 2 centimetre, bean vermicelli enter boiling water until it is soft ,then enter it to the bracken plate reserve to scald. 

2)Steep the gourmet powder with the warm water and melt , add the candy , vinegar , salt , sesame oil ,then pour it on the bracken plate

 


(TO BE CONTINUED)


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 22, 2005)

While your information might be interesting please do not advertise on this site.  We have this product here in the United States.


----------



## xxdxxd2004 (Jun 23, 2005)

*thank you*

dear administor:
i haven't made a adv,i only intrduce the chinese traditional recipes ,and exchange with other poeple ,i believe the chinese traditional recipes are very famous on the world ,your forum should include the world recipes not only the 
USA recipes,although i am a chinese natural food businessman,but i introduce myself as wild food lover.plesase take care  of the introduction myself.if i make a adv,i'll pay for it,but can you recieve the RMB.?
best regrards
xiexiaodong


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 23, 2005)

For your information - although the majority of posters on here are, indeed, Americans...  there are people from all over the world here, including Canada, Australia, New Zealand, Italy, Germany ..... oh and a few of us from the United Kingdom.  I don't think it is fair to say that ALL the recipes are American.  Mine certainly AREN'T


----------



## xxdxxd2004 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Thank You*

Dear ishbel:
very thank you for your post,i hope you can have a suggestion about my recipes.i hope we can exchange often each other.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 23, 2005)

I have no suggestions to make about your recipe, I'm afraid.

I am not interested in many of the 'alternative' type of products.  I find that eating good, wholesome food, well cooked and nutritionally balanced is all the 'diet' I need or want.  However, other posters on here may have views on your product and recipe.


----------



## xxdxxd2004 (Jun 23, 2005)

*The china wild bracken recipe for weight-reducing*

(B.) Bracken fry the shredded chicken.

Ingredients

200 grams bracken,(dried bracken should soak in the cold water for half hour,then cook in thecold water half hour.the weight is cooked weight.), 

100 grams chicken breast meat 

150 grams of starch ,

 the refined salt , gourmet powder , cooking wine , soy sauce , spring onions silk , ginger silk are each right amount,

500 grams of salad oil (nearly dawdle 50 grams).

 1) enter bracken with boiling water water ,and take out after the one minute ,then steep it in the water for half hour,then take it out ,then cut into 2 centimeter for future spending to take.

 2)Chicken shred, enter bowl add salt , gourmet powder , starch stress , frying pan pour into salad oil, it cooks to be hot to 70%, pour the shredded chicken into and slip well donly, accuse of the oil for future spending.

 3)Frying pan get angry two times, pour a small amount of salad oil into , add the spring onions , ginger , cooking wine , soy sauce into the pan, pour the shredded chicken and bracken into at the same time, stir-fry it before stewing and fry for a moment.

 

(C ).Bracken soup. 

Ingredients

100 grams bracken(dried bracken should soak in the cold water for half hour,then cook in thecold water half hour.the weight is cooked weight.),  

 250 grams of clear soup, 

Spring onions, a little of the end gingers, the gourmet powder , salt , sesame oil are right amount.:

cut the Clean scald good bracken to the end,,then enter clear soup boil to get angry , enter salt , gourmet powder , spring onions , ginger boil 20 minutes with the end, let's drench the sesame oil.


----------



## xxdxxd2004 (Jun 28, 2005)

(D )Bracken fry shiitake mushroom;

Ingredients

200 grams(dried bracken should soak in the cold water for half hour,then cook in the cold water half hour.the weight is cooked weight.),, 

100 grams of mushrooms, 

20 grams of carrot,

1 green pepper, 

3 grams spring onions , ginger are respectively,

salt , gourmet powder , soy sauce , cooking wine are each right amount,

a little of water starch ,

30 grams of salad oil.

 1)wash bracken clean, enter warm water to take out while being about one hour to steep.

cut each for future spending 

2) The mushroom is selected and washed clean, cut into the thick silk , scald and pull out and accuse of the moisture for future spending while entering the boiling water.

 3)Carrot, green pepper are cleaned separately, it is so small as to break to pieces for future spending to cut.

 4)The spring onions , ginger are cleaned and shredded for future spending. 

5)Salt , gourmet powder , soy sauce , water starch adjust juices for future spending

6)Frying pan get angry, pour salad oil into , hot to enter spring onions , ginger silk, is it fry for a moment to stir-fry before stewing oil have, enter section , crown of the head , man of carrot and man of green pepper , silk of mushroom and bracken fry several times, cook cooking wine , add bowl material juice to fry odd times to translate to pour into

(to be continued)


----------

